# Helmets for tall heads?



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

I've just got a new road helmet, and after thinking that my head just didn't really suit road helmets, with them always looking like they are perched on top, I have just bought a Louis Garneau helmet that actually seems to fit properly being a bit deeper than standard.

I currently have a Giro Feature mtb helmet which I like but it's time to get a new one and they don't seem to make them anymore and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for MTB helmets that are deeper and are a better fit for tall heads?


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I went with a Specialized Ambush. It covers further down the sides and back of my head. Whether this is because it's deeper or just has longer side/back coverage or a combination of the 2 I don't know. I Just know it felt good.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you tried poc? I have a xxl in one of their helmets.


----------



## manamana (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks, I’ll try these two options. It’s not that I have a large head, just tall compared to the diameter of that makes sense.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Peyton manning, is that you?


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Bell and Specialized seem to be the deepest fit. Nobody really makes a proper helmet for tall oval heads. Fox and IXs probably sit the highest and look weird, MET looks really shallow too from pictures Ive seen.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have this problem too. My head isn't actually enormous (size L) but it is long. I currently use an old BMX helmet (DK Synth) which is ok but I'm looking for a more mtb specific one. Every single mtb helmet I've tried on has felt like it is just perched loosely on the top fraction of my head w zero coverage in back ear area. I read a review of Scott Forefront and it said it sits low on your brow. Figured that means your head can get deep into it. I saw a massive price drop so I got it online. It fits terrible too, real bad actually, so to be returned. I've tried a Bern Brentwood and it is borderline acceptable, but not quite. Will look at Bell next as mentioned here.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Similar head shape. Best I’ve found are Urge and Smith.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Giro Chronicle?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say give the new FOX Meta helmets a look. By your description, we have similar shaped heads and I just not long got one and was pleasantly surprised by how much further down on my head it came, shape is perfect too, most snug fitting helmet I've had in going on 14 years MTBing.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I’ve got a Specialized Ambush too, my head is pretty big. Love the fit, is worth the spend!


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Late to the party, sorry.  In my case my head IS large... and what ends up happening is that height actually becomes an issue. Due to head size my head doesn't fit all the way in to the helmet. It's indirect but the point being that I've come across several that I think would work (but didn't necessarily for me). They were tall enough. just not wide enough. Have a look at the Bell Super and the Stoker depending on your budget. For road use I have a Lazer Sport O2.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Tall big head here. Ixs trail helmet is the best option I have tried. Tried 661, tld, Kali, giro, bell, poc and all look like bottle caps on me.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. Looked more at some of the reviews of helmets here. I just want something that doesn't look like a big mushroom, float high. BTW, oval-ish cross-section, egg/long/high forehead, 58-59cm. A couple questions:
-Have seen conflicting reviews of IXS Trail... Some say fits very shallow, but I did see some say deep too. I see both indications in this thread. Any more details?
-Was seeing lots pointing to Specialized Ambush, but looks like it fits like a hardhat with an air gap between the top of head and foam...secured mostly by 360 headband? Is that true? Not looking for the floating, hardhat feel.
-Just looking at pictures of the Urge EnduroMatic 2 makes me think that could be it...but doesn't look available in L/XL anywhere.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

It's hard to say. I just tried a bunch on and picked the best fit.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a tall oval head and the Giro Chronicle fit the best. I tried the Specialized Ambush, TLD A1 and A2, POC Tectal, Lazer Revolution, and Bell Super 2. Check the videos on my channel.

Chronicle: 




A2: 




POC Tectal:


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Using an Urge Enduromatic, which is acceptable but still a bit bulky and more round than oval. But it has a deeper fit than every other big brand helmet I’ve found at LBSs. Any other deep fitting/low bulk helmet suggestions?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm running my Giro Chronicle without the peak as it's either too low, or way too high.
I don't like it in my sight head down ass up climbing (or descending).


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

TSG Trailfox is deep fitting and ovalish. It runs big (59cm easily fits in the S/M).
Seems like older and <$100 helmets are better for deep fits (and lack of bobble head volume). 

From what I use and have tried on briefly at LBS, I came up with some approx ratings for deep fit (high=deep) and anti-bobblehead (10=low profile, 1=loads of helmet volume), roughly from best to worst:

Urge Enduromatic 1: Deep fit 8/10, AntiBobblehead 7/10 (roundish, hot)
TSG Trailfox: Deep fit 9/10, AntiBobblehead 6/10 (ovalish, airy)
Bern (not sure on models) have similar ratings as those above.
Specialized Ambush: Deep fit 6/10, AntiBobblehead 4/10
Troy Lee (not sure if A1 or 2): Deep fit 4/10, AntiBobblehead 3/10
IXS Trail: Deep fit 3/10, AntiBobblehead 2/10
Bell (?); Deep fit 6/10, AntiBobblehead 1/10
Fox Flux: Deep fit 2/10, AntiBobblehead 1/10
Smith Forefront: Deep fit 1/10, AntiBobblehead 1/10


----------



## amaksimova (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guys, who can tell something about Gonex Wind Cross Road Mountain Bike Helmet? I read that this helmet removed the visor. Is it convenient? my sister has sent me an article on helmets http://bestadviser.net/reviews/features/properly-chosen-helmet-halfway-to-a-safe-ride/ and I really liked this helmet


----------

